# Headache always before thunderstorm?



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

I always get a horrible headache before a thunderstorm, it starts about 6 hours before the thunder is here where I am. It won't go away even if I take painkillers.
I was just wondering why does this happen. Is there something in the air, like electricity or something?

And does this happen to anyone else?


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

I've had this happen to me, too. My family laughed at me when I told them this, but I actually woke up in the middle of the night with a killer headache only to realize that it was raining outside, so I know it's not just my imagination. 

I think it has something to do with the change in air pressure.


----------



## Brendie56 (Jul 20, 2012)

Lol is this thread a joke?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

It's because bad weather is always preceded by a low pressure system. That what causes the headache: the drop in air pressure.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Brendie56 said:


> Lol is this thread a joke?


Eh no, why would it be?



arnie said:


> It's because bad weather is always preceded by a low pressure system. That what causes the headache: the drop in air pressure.


Aww you're genius, I didn't know the air pressure would cause a headache or any other physical symptoms.


----------



## Brendie56 (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm not trying to be mean or anything but I just think that's a little outrageous.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

Brendie56 said:


> I'm not trying to be mean or anything but I just think that's a little outrageous.


It's really http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2008/05/080530174619.htmnot unusual. I also get a headache or migraine nearly every time there's a storm or it rains. This happens to a lot of people when the air pressure is altered. I can sometimes tell a storm is coming on without even looking outside. 
It's possible to experience joint pain as well

Some people also have mold allergies and they can get worse when it rains because mold spores are dispursed into the air. Mine definitely do and it causes sinus headaches and pain in my face.


----------



## sickofshyness (Oct 18, 2011)

Yea, I get migraines when it is going to rain-I think it is from the change in barometric pressure.


----------



## firestar (Jun 27, 2009)

firestar said:


> I've had this happen to me, too. *My family laughed at me when I told them this*, but I actually woke up in the middle of the night with a killer headache only to realize that it was raining outside, so I know it's not just my imagination.
> 
> I think it has something to do with the change in air pressure.





Brendie56 said:


> Lol is this thread a joke?


Thanks for the sympathy.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

My mother claims to get headaches and joint pains (she has arthritis) in relation to weather patterns, particularly storms/rain. I've never noticed a correlation myself with my own headaches but I wouldn't doubt that it could happen. I was going to suggest humidity, but the air pressure theory makes better sense. :stu


----------



## st3phanie (May 18, 2012)

this happens to me too (migraines and sinus pressure) and it is the change in barometric pressure. Here's a little note to those who cant understand... remember this.... just because you don't experience something it does't mean that it doesn't exist.


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

Happens to me too. I've always just put it down to the change in air pressure. Annoying!


----------



## Ayven (Jan 13, 2010)

st3phanie said:


> this happens to me too (migraines and sinus pressure) and it is the change in barometric pressure.


This, exactly.

I was experiencing the same symptoms before certain weather, and when I discribed it to my doctor she explained that the sudden change in barometric pressure was the cause.

She also suggested taking Advil Cold & Sinus pills... Which really do help alleviate the pain better than plain ol' Tylenol! :yes


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

I used to get migraines before storms as well. >_<


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Hey thanks you guys - I never even knew about that - I get migraines too.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm the opposite. It clears up during a storm and just builds and builds and builds until then. Sometimes for days, since I live in a place where it can show all signs of a major storm and we won't get a drop. I live in a basin and the storm systems go around me.


----------

